# Help me narrow down pistols



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your responses ahead of time.

I want to pick one from each catagory, 45ACP, 40, and 9MM to go test shoot.

Mostly home defense, some range shooting, will eventually carry.

Gotta stay under $400


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

IMHO... 
Forget the Tauri - production quality too iffy.
You won't be getting a Sig near the $400 range.
S&W will be well over $400 too. 
So, that leaves the Rugers... plus I would also suggest the Kahr CW line ($450 range) - GREAT VALUE for quality, reliability.
Whatever you decide, DON'T be tempted by low-priced minor manufacturer guns... In the long run it's always a mistake.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Stay under $400?........I think you have a list of weapons that don't or just barely make it. 

Good Luck with your choice. The suggestion of the Kahr CW is a good one and is close to but not under 400.

Save a few more bucks and get a good solid gun. Around here you cant get the Ruger SR's for under 435.

The Stoeger Cougar is a good weapon around 400 bucks I think.

RCG


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The Glock is probably the most cost-effective of the quality pistols. But I don't think you can get one for $400.00 either.

But you should add the Glock to your list.


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> Stay under $400?........I think you have a list of weapons that don't or just barely make it.
> 
> Good Luck with your choice. The suggestion of the Kahr CW is a good one and is close to but not under 400.
> 
> ...


All the guns listed there I canget for $415 or less shipped include the sig adn a green/black 45 glock. The store is very highly rated with 100,000+ customers online any given moment....


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

cchalkley said:


> All the guns listed there I canget for $415 or less shipped include the sig adn a green/black 45 glock. The store is very highly rated with 100,000+ customers online any given moment....


Hmmm... Something seems a bit amiss to me unless you're talking about used guns... 100,000 online???... Be careful.


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

Buds is good, checked better business bureau


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow... Thanks for telling... I zipped over to Bud's site for awhile. They sure enough have some LOW prices. I never thought ANY NIB Sig was obtainable for low $400+ range. They're high-quality if you don't mind the weight. I don't buy handguns that I won't ever carry and I'm old and addicted to light guns now. I wouldn't buy ANY gun that weighs over 25 oz. (prefer 20 oz. and under). Yep, lightness and reliablity are the keys for me... that's my 2 cents of advice. So I still recommend any of the Kahr CW's; 9mm-.40-.45 which Bud's also has in that low $400 range... But gun-buying is a very personal matter. From your list, I'd go with one of the Ruger SR's.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would DEFINITELY skip all Taurus choices. You will regret it otherwise.

Cheapest 9mm I'd ever buy is between two... Stoeger Cougar (which is really a Beretta Cougar, because Beretta owns Stoeger), or a RUger P95. And, between the 2, I'd get the Stoeger.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

From your list buy the SR40 for $398.......you will be happy.

Not on your list get the CW9 Kahr or the Stoegar Cougar.

Good luck.....so the the guns listed are not or are just barely under 400......thats what I thought.

RCG


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

He had a sale. Now back to $450 or less

Here is my new revised list:

45ACP
Ruger SR40 AS BLK/SS 3470
Sig Sauer 10 + 1 Round 45 ACP


40 cal:
SIG 250C40B P250 40S CMPT BL
Smith & Wesson 14 + 1 Round Allied Forces 40 S&W w/4" Barrel
Springfield XD 40SW 4" Black, 12 round
Sig Sauer 2022 40s&w Night Sight 12rd Mags

9MM
Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact Black
Sig Sauer 15 + 1 Round 9MM Double Action Only/Contrast Sight
Sig Sauer 20 + 1 Round 9MM w/Night Sights/Black Nitron Finis


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

cchalkley said:


> He had a sale. Now back to $450 or less
> 
> Here is my new revised list:
> 
> ...


More revised list, bolded are the probables. Also didnt care much for the stoeger's kinda ugly.
45ACP
*Ruger SR40 AS BLK/SS 3470
Sig Sauer 10 + 1 Round 45 ACP*

40 cal:
*SIG 250C40B P250 40S CMPT BL*Sig Sauer 2022 40s&w Night Sight 12rd Mags

9MM
Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact Black
Sig Sauer 15 + 1 Round 9MM Double Action Only/Contrast Sight
Sig Sauer 20 + 1 Round 9MM w/Night Sights/Black Nitron Finish


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

I have added the XD series 9MM and 40 for Springfield Armory


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I would buy high quality used guns before buying inexpensive new guns.

Quality is super important to me.

Highest quality guns made imho are :

Sig Sauer / Beretta / Ruger.

I've never had any serious problems with any of these brands.

:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Add a Glock to the mix and if you like it then save a little longer. I've owned a second gen Glock for over ten years and have been carrying it for five. I love it.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I paid $415.00 for my SR9c at the dealer/range.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Which gun to "test shoot"? Easy answer - SHOOT THEM ALL. Why not? You'll be that much more confident and satisified with your final decision.


----------



## mysterious4th (Mar 30, 2011)

*under 400!!*

I just bought a sig P250 for 385$ and it ships free, but theres a 25$ transfer fee you have to pay when you pick it up from the gun shop you had it sent to. And its a great durable weapon, very smooth. Haven't had a single issue and has GREAT accuracy and ITS A SIG! Nothing like SIG let me tell you. If you get this handgun you will NEVER EVER go back to S&W, glock, and so fourth. You wont regret it! here's the site and Bud's is very quick, numerous order updates, and they are fantastic! You prolly won't like buying from anybody else, and great prices!

SIG 250C40B P250 40S CMPT BL $385.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

What? No CZs. A lot of value to be had with them. At least give them a fair look.
Delete Taurus from your list, the chance of a lemon is too great.


----------

